# Spring Critters: What's Coming Back Out in Your Area?



## DaceyJ (Apr 9, 2018)

Just wanted to share this big guy I found chilling on my trash can. He's definitely the largest tree frog I've ever seen in person, and boy was I tempted to build him a habitat. We let him, or her, go free where they belong though. So happy to see all the cool critters coming back out after winter! Would love to see any of the wildlife in your area making a return! Snakes, lizards, frogs? What can you find? Post pictures of your warm weather friends here!


----------

